# Australia PR (190 Subclass) Step By Step Process



## abhilashn (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi experts,

I am Software Test engineer with 7 years of Exp. I am planning to move to Australia PR and I see that I fall in 190 Subclass. I approached few consultancies and found that they charge a huge amount. Can some one help to get a Step By Step Process for the applying to 190 sub class.

Thanks in advance,
A


----------



## abhilashn (Aug 19, 2013)

Any update from experts required plz


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

step 1: meet the requirements.
step 2: submit an EOI and then wait for invitation.
step 3: apply for visa and prove the claims.
step 4: get the grant and fly.

step 1: Meeting the requirements.
there are two parts to this, first is skills validated (in your case ACS) and then scoring >6 in all IELTS. 

step 2: Submit the EOI at the skill select website claiming the points that you've scored. you should get >60 points to get an invitation. Check skill select page to see how many points you get. if you get 55 you need to get a state sponsorship and then apply for 190 visa. else you can apply for 189 subclass. that is if you get 60 points without state sponsorship.

points are awarded to age, education, skilled experience, english proficiency and few other factors.

step 3: when you get an invitation, you have to pay the visa fee and apply for visa, at this point you will need to prove all of your claims in EOI with valid certificates and also go for health test and a police cert.

step 4: if everything is fine, you will get a visa.


this entire process is long and could take from 3-12 months depending upon circumstances. you should first read all the available info at DIAC website in the skilled migration section. and also the skillselect website.

if you dont want to go through all this hassle and have enough extra money, you can go for a MARA certified agent. but thats entirely personal choice and I would not recommend that.


----------



## abhilashn (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for your quick and detailed reply. 

In Step 1 : Meeting the requirements.
*Part A :* Skills validated (in your case ACS)
*Part B: *Scoring >6 in all IELTS. 

In *Part A * What is the procedure to get my skills to be validaed by ACS..?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Please search the forum there are many threads on ACS. Do you research and post the questions.


----------



## abhilashn (Aug 19, 2013)

escaflowne said:


> Please search the forum there are many threads on ACS. Do you research and post the questions.



Thanks.. for you reply.. I have gone through similar posts which says step by step but all the posts are merged some talk about theis ACS not hetting cleared for long time some talk about IELTS score meeeting requirements and so on.. So little confused on the thread title and the inner posts.

If you can please post the process that whould a great help ...

Thanks
A


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

you will need to read through a lot of documentation at the DIAC website as well as the SkillSelect website. to start with go through Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society

There are a lot of guidelines and howtos explained at the DIAC websites. since every person has different circumstances, there cannot be a single step by step guide anywhere on the web. So you will have to spend some time on the DIAC and SkillSelect websites.


----------



## abhilashn (Aug 19, 2013)

madrag said:


> you will need to read through a lot of documentation at the DIAC website as well as the SkillSelect website. to start with go through Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society
> 
> There are a lot of guidelines and howtos explained at the DIAC websites. since every person has different circumstances, there cannot be a single step by step guide anywhere on the web. So you will have to spend some time on the DIAC and SkillSelect websites.


Thanks Bro.. Will check the sites and will get back if i have any query..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Migrate to Australia*

Follow this blog Migrate to Australia. :thumb::drum:


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

madrag said:


> step 1: meet the requirements.
> step 2: submit an EOI and then wait for invitation.
> step 3: apply for visa and prove the claims.
> step 4: get the grant and fly.
> ...


Hello

I have few questions and will be thankful for the advise.

We are aiming for australia immigration and my husband makes 60 points if we got for state nomination ie subclass 190. Now my questions are-
1. Do we have to apply to the respective state seperately to get the nomination OR submitting EOI on skill select is all that we need to do. I tried to search but not got any clear guidelines or info on this. Do we have to apply seperately to get the state nomination or NOT? and if yes, where should we apply and how to proceed?
2. About the police and character clearance, shall we wait for the invite for visa and then apply for these certificates or can we start the proceedings now to save time? Since our last 10 years have been in 2 countries, so we will need certificates from both? 

Thanks in advance. Really appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

dont be lazy and read everything on this website, ACS and immi website. Everything you need is there but if you ask me what to do? I say go get at least 7 in each band of IELTS and then start considering to immigrate, without IELST 7 there is no need to start anything


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> dont be lazy and read everything on this website, ACS and immi website. Everything you need is there but if you ask me what to do? I say go get at least 7 in each band of IELTS and then start considering to immigrate, without IELST 7 there is no need to start anything


wow!! 
mr.judgemental
learn to be polite and dont run to any conclusion.
and what makes u think we have score of 7!!
LOLL
again...dont jump to conclusions.
If u cant help, thanks.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

kavita74 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have few questions and will be thankful for the advise.
> 
> ...


1. you should apply for the nomination at the respective state. even though the skill is in CSOL only few states will sponsor and not all. you have to find which state is sponsoring that skill and also meet the criteria for that state. for example, ACT will sponsor computer engieer but they ask for over all 7 ielts score... (something like that)

2. when you go to police for police clearence cert, they will ask for visa application/letter from CO. so you will have to wait till you apply for the visa by paying fee. and yes you will need clearences from all the countries in the past 10 years if you lived there for more than 6 months. if you get delayed then you have to ask CO for time extension. The other thing linked to this is the initial entry date. since PCC and health cert are exactly valid for 1 year, your initial entry date would be one year from the one which is issued earlier.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

NSW: NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
VIC: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
WA: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/AboutStateSponsorship.aspx
QLD: Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland
NT: Northern Territory nomination - Australia's Northern Territory
SA: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks a ton.
I may be back with more questions later.
Regards.


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

madrag said:


> step 1: meet the requirements.
> step 2: submit an EOI and then wait for invitation.
> step 3: apply for visa and prove the claims.
> step 4: get the grant and fly.
> ...



Hi madrag,

Expatforum is really a nice place holder where I have many of my queries related to Australian migration resolved. So thanks a lot for maintaining such a good information and tracking them appropriately So that ppl get benefits from it.

I have 9 years of experience as a Software Testing/QA/Automation Engineer. planning to settle with family there in Australia. I have seen all the posts and searched in google as well. but there are few things which always confuse me. So I though I might get answer from here.

*Query:* Here, you say we need to cover up 60 points to go with 189 visa subclass (with this I would be able to go anywhere in Australia to live n work). I cover up 60 points without states sponsorship. But my Skillset (Software Tester) is not in SOL, it's in CSOL. So I get confuse here that whether I am eligible for 189 or not?

Please clear my confusion here. Thanks in advance!

Regards
Ashish


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

ashishbaraiya said:


> Hi madrag,
> 
> Expatforum is really a nice place holder where I have many of my queries related to Australian migration resolved. So thanks a lot for maintaining such a good information and tracking them appropriately So that ppl get benefits from it.
> 
> ...


If your occupation is only under CSOL, you have to go only through state sponsorship. Check out which states are currently sponsoring your occupation and apply for it. Besides, state sponsorship gives you additional 5 points so you overall get 65 points. Ensure that your point calculation is correct before proceeding with the application.


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> If your occupation is only under CSOL, you have to go only through state sponsorship. Check out which states are currently sponsoring your occupation and apply for it. Besides, state sponsorship gives you additional 5 points so you overall get 65 points. Ensure that your point calculation is correct before proceeding with the application.


Thanks Sunny, For your quick response on this.

If possible, could you please share some links using which I can see the states which are sponsoring my occupation right now? Or share me reference link in this forum?

I am planning to get an agent in a day or two, who will charge me AUD $3300 for the whole PR process. So I am going to apply for skill assessment in next week with him. I am searching this blog and If I get good info from here itself. I can do skill assessment at my own.

Please suggest if there's any risk involved?

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

ashishbaraiya said:


> Thanks Sunny, For your quick response on this.
> 
> If possible, could you please share some links using which I can see the states which are sponsoring my occupation right now? Or share me reference link in this forum?
> 
> ...


An agent is not required if you spend enough time researching on this site and the official sites of each state and DIBP. Here are the links for each state. 

Visas & migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194
Migrating to Tasmania | Subclass 190
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/AboutStateSponsorship.aspx

Few sites are a bit hard to navigate but the information is there. I would suggest you to wait till July 1st to find out if these states will nominate you based on the occupation. Some might remove and some might add occupations. It's highly unlikely that your occupation will be removed, but it's good to have the latest on the information.


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for giving me direction and providing bunch of links.

I would wait now till 1st July to have latest info to get going with. After that I will again read through these links which you have provided.

One last question for today, Can I go with 'Software Engineer' assessment code to get in subclass-189? and is it really feasible to do so or not?

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Sunny Boi !!
Thanks A lot for sharing useful link of each of the sates.
I m applying under 190 Sub class under Insurance Agent profile but none of the state carring in their list. 
The said is being reflecting in Skillselect link.
Pls suggest how to go ahead !!


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

AOA. I am applying for Sub-class 190 (State Sponseship) I have just paid my fee of 6000$. Can any one please tell me how long it will take to get visa from now onward?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Ashish84 said:


> Thanks for giving me direction and providing bunch of links.
> 
> I would wait now till 1st July to have latest info to get going with. After that I will again read through these links which you have provided.
> 
> ...


Compare your roles and responsibilities with both the occupation and check if it matches 90 percent. If it does, go for it. Be careful though since ACS sometimes rejects if they don't find it satisfactory. There have been a few recently. That means spending more money and time on the very first process.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Sunny Boi !!
> Thanks A lot for sharing useful link of each of the sates.
> I m applying under 190 Sub class under Insurance Agent profile but none of the state carring in their list.
> The said is being reflecting in Skillselect link.
> Pls suggest how to go ahead !!


If it's not there, then that means the states are not sponsoring. Wait for a week to see if there are any changes in the states list. Meanwhile try to find occupations which come closest to your as a last alternative.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Compare your roles and responsibilities with both the occupation and check if it matches 90 percent. If it does, go for it. Be careful though since ACS sometimes rejects if they don't find it satisfactory. There have been a few recently. That means spending more money and time on the very first process.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Thanks for the reply Sunny.

Could you please provide me the links of their roles and responsibility? I have searched and compare few things but I think as I am in to Software Quality/testing/Automation from the start. I might not get for 189.. and have also seen up till now analyzing new changes too that no states sponsor Software Tester under 190.. if there any then they must expect 7 bands but not less than that.

Could you please tell me if you have info on... states which sponshors Software Tester who has 6+ bands but not 7 Bands?

This question hold my breath to finally take a decision that whether I can move ahead with australian migration or should drop off the thought of it 

Please share your view. Thanks.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

abhilashn said:


> Thanks for your quick and detailed reply.
> 
> In Step 1 : Meeting the requirements.
> *Part A :* Skills validated (in your case ACS)
> ...





Dear ,
Can you tell me what are the requirements of IELTS for an industrial engineer ????????????????????????? The verifying body is Engineers Australia


----------



## dinhquykiennd (Feb 15, 2017)

*construction project manager*

Dear bros,

I intend to move to Australia under visa 190 with same occupational (construction project manager), Please assist to clarify my concerns:

1. If my working experience does not match with my background education (Construction management vs Master of Civil engineering) then which would be other option for me to be qualified for this? (for instance which course or class I could take place to achive the qualification)
2. Do I need to get the exact position of Construction Project Manager for this occupation or I only need to work in the same field with different position such as: Project engineer, planning manager...etc

thank you and best regards,

Dinh Quy Kien


----------

